# Hay price



## Farmboy3308 (4 mo ago)

How much are y’all buying and selling hay for in your areas


----------



## blakjak (Aug 4, 2021)

Everything around here (Mid/Southern Missouri) is mostly between $40-$70 for a 4x5 round bale depending on what it is. Small squares $6-$8.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

West central MO, $6 small square mixed grass. $4.50 a mile delivery fee.


----------



## ttazzman (Sep 29, 2019)

Two above posts are about right for sw mo


----------



## HayMike (Mar 22, 2011)

Here, Ohio, $7 delivered within 30 miles.


----------



## JOR Farm (Aug 27, 2019)

Down here in Dixie 4x5 rolls are $50, small squares of coastal and oat straw are $6 in field delivery ain't cheap.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Down here in Texas due to lack of normal rainfall I've seen small sqs of grass hay priced @ $10-$13 & rds from $75 in field to $150+ in feed store. Some custom balers sold 4X5+ rd bales of Corn stalks for $50-$60.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

UP here in the north guys are selling 4x5s anywhere from 25-40 dollars and I've seen small squares as low as $2~2.50 a bale. 

Needless to say I haven't and won't be selling anything at those poverty prices.


----------



## Farmboy3308 (4 mo ago)

JOR Farm said:


> Down here in Dixie 4x5 rolls are $50, small squares of coastal and oat straw are $6 in field delivery ain't cheap.


That’s insane cause here in OK their going for 80-100 for round bales


----------



## JOR Farm (Aug 27, 2019)

Well that's just the way it is when there is a couple thousand for sell within 50 miles or so.


----------



## ACDII (Oct 1, 2021)

Around here IL/WI Stateline $5-$6 small squares. Just to get rid of mine, $3.50 a bale for first cutting mid August grass. Heck I can't even give away some of it for bedding. Next year though I hope to have better quality hay, then it will be $5 or more a bale. Damned weeds are a PITA this year.


----------

